# Request: Wingless LS1 GTOs



## Skyline0586 (Feb 24, 2007)

i love the look of wingless 6.0 GTOs due to the dual exhaust and rear bumper, but how bout some pics of wingless LS1 GTOs? Preferrably silver, but any color will do.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

here's a picture of mine. an 06 sans spoiler. it looks a feels faster in my opinion


----------



## Skyline0586 (Feb 24, 2007)

anymore? preferrably from the rear because the picture provided above is the same as looking at a 6.0. my car is sitting on aftermarket wheels with a very nice offset to it so i'm thinking this will make my GTO look alot better without the wing.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Here are a couple pics of mine. It's an '05 but the pics are of the rear.

Click on pic to enlarge


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm surprised I almost missed this thred!

















I've had quite a few people tell me they like it better wingless!


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

What about the downforce needed at top speeds??:lol:


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Pearl, did you buy 05-06 wheels?


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

pickinfights said:


> Pearl, did you buy 05-06 wheels?


Looks that way. I'm working on purchasing a set for my 04 also.


----------



## schufflerbot (Mar 21, 2007)

the holes are being welded and painted as i type this, but you can see what it looks like form these...


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

First time my roommate and i were washing my new GTO (that just sounds so wrong.... so let's leave it at that), we this exact same discussion. The wingless one's look so much better. Now, the question I have is whether anyone knows if it's cheaper to close the holes, or if you're able to order a new trunk skin without holes in it?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

pickinfights said:


> Pearl, did you buy 05-06 wheels?


06. When I worked for Pontiac we removed a set to install some aftermarket ones. Picked them up for $400.00, minus the tires.
Sorry for the late response.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

These cars look awesome without the wing. Are they put on for the American market? Otherwise, why would they have a third light on the wing and inside the back window????


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

anmracing said:


> These cars look awesome without the wing. Are they put on for the American market? Otherwise, why would they have a third light on the wing and inside the back window????



They were put on simply to appease the _P-P-_Pontiac Mulletude.


----------



## Anthony k (May 28, 2006)

but it is a Holden HSV part, avaliable in AUS for many years


----------



## 04-Yellow Goat (Mar 21, 2007)

yeah they reallllly doo look better wo the wing..they look more luxurious, kinda like a bmw m6


----------



## SanBernoGTO (Feb 5, 2007)

I just did the temporary plugs, but I think I'll get it professionally done soon.


----------



## 04-Yellow Goat (Mar 21, 2007)

im gonna do the wing delete this weekend....how hard is it to do?? with the wiring for the brake light and all??


----------



## SanBernoGTO (Feb 5, 2007)

The spoiler delete is really easy. The wiring can be unplugged. It's located in the trunk lid under the trunk mat. (hopefully that made sense)


----------



## KC.MO.GTO (Jul 7, 2006)

No offense but I think a gto without the Wing makes it look like a shaved bird or a penis without the nuts lol


----------



## 04-Yellow Goat (Mar 21, 2007)

i took my stock rear wing off my 04 gto..and i was wondering if you guys who have done it, know anyway to plug up the holes for the screws and the wire for the brake light on the wing?...i was thinking i could probably plug it with rubber plugs, but i dont know what size and what there called,lol. Also if i dont plug them, can rain water enter my trunk space and rust? because it looks like the way the holes are routed, it looks like it wont, but just curious, thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

*wingless gto*

I think the car looks great without the rear wing,, but what do you do about the open holes.. can they be pluged up with something,,maybe a few counter sunk bolts or screws and you can paint them the color of the car


----------



## 04-Yellow Goat (Mar 21, 2007)

dizzy1 said:


> I think the car looks great without the rear wing,, but what do you do about the open holes.. can they be pluged up with something,,maybe a few counter sunk bolts or screws and you can paint them the color of the car


same problem here man...lol


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

There are plugs, both plastic and metal available in the hardware section at Homedepot. There are in a drawer kind of small parts/hardware thing. There are prongs that allow you to snap them in. I used black RTV as a sealent for the big hole for the brakelight wire. I have had my wing removed since Dec 04 with no leakage or anyother problems.


----------



## 04-Yellow Goat (Mar 21, 2007)

Don said:


> There are plugs, both plastic and metal available in the hardware section at Homedepot. There are in a drawer kind of small parts/hardware thing. There are prongs that allow you to snap them in. I used black RTV as a sealent for the big hole for the brakelight wire. I have had my wing removed since Dec 04 with no leakage or anyother problems.


ahh home depot ehhh?? im goin there after work, thanks...did u use plastic or metal and do u happen to know what sizes they were?? also did u have to do any custom cutting??


----------



## chriscecc914 (Mar 3, 2008)

bumperplugs.com


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I took my '05 by two reputable body shops and was told they couldn't guarantee the filled holes wouldn't "shrink" causing an unsightly problem in the future. Both recommended a new trunk instead. I've also considered the 'lip spoiler' from JHP but it also looks like an add-on and I really like the look of spoiler deleted. Anyone had any long term experience with the holes welded?


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

My body shop is welding the holes for me as we speak.. I'm sure it will be ok.. Metal wont shrink like Bondo.. That crap is for shopping cart dings. NOTHING ELSE!


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

The way it was explained to me they weld on the inside of the trunk lid and then fill the hole on the outside. This material, they said, could shrink in the future and cause the paint to alligator. They are willing to do ($450.00) it but no guarantee. Suggested a new,undrilled lid as the better option. I'm still mulling options -- including the 'lip spoiler' by JHP. My concerns with it include appearance and fit, neither of which I can accurately determine by available pictures. I do, however, really like the look without the spoiler. Anyone know what a new lid costs? Good luck with yours, Paul; I'm looking forward to hearing how it turns out.


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

The body shop the car is in, "Look at the pictures of the work from the accident", What they are going to do is this, Take some scrap body panel, cut out a piece that fits in the hole, then while it's in there, simply weld that new piece in so it's all skin again. grind it down with a grinder then skim coat it with filler. shrinkage should not occure with this. If they have pics of the process I will post them. My car will be painted on tuesday, hopefully i will have it for the following week. The interior has to be reassembled. That may take a few days. The pictures look bad but it's alot better now then it was on 2/1/08. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------

